# Looking for Ext Hard Drive advice



## jimos12345 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi there I'm new here & am about to buy an external hard drive to set uup my 411 receiver DVR system. My questions being 1) is it OK to go over the recommended 750GB to 1 or 1.5TB? 2) Any brand/model guidance? Thanks Jim.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello Jim and welcome to DBSTalk.

Currently 750 Gb is the highest capacity external drive supported by the ViP Dish Network receivers with EHDD capability.

The important requirements are below:

Must be 750 Gb or less (At the moment)
Must be single platen (Only one internal hard disk drive)
Must be USB

I am not sure if USB powered drives work or not, I use Western Digital "My Book"s and they have external power supplies. (I use 3 of these, one 750 and two 500s, and I have never had an issue with them.)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2005)

For the record, I purchased the following 1TB hard drive and it works perfectly with my vip211:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822101121


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Apparently the "real" limit is 1TB, as the file system will create a max of 2 500GB partitions, even on a larger drive. And Dish doesn't support USB-powered drives, as the USB port doesn't supply enough power for them.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There have been multiple reports of the 211 working with 1TB since the release of L524 back in February. There really never was a 750GB limit even for EHD archiving from the DVRs, that's just what they tested with at the time. The real factor there was that the drive was not "multi-LUN." The EHD must have its own power supply.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

But again Dish has said many times that it must be single platen.

In previous Tech Chats they did say they were working on upping the capacity, I didn't know they had.


----------

